# Cherry NE



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is a cherry NE I did today. It was green and I turned it to finish. The walls are slightly larger than 1/8" thick. I then microwaved it thru several defrost cycles to finish drying it. After that I put it back on the lathe to finish sanding it. It has one coat of Antique Danish Oil on it. It is 8 1/4" X 7 1/2" X 2 1/2" tall.


Bernie


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Bernie! I know turning one of those can beat the heck out of you! Very nice natural edge!

Corey


----------

